# Amministrative 2021: cappotto csx e Gualtieri sindaco di Roma, flop cdx



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).

Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

Esito ampiamente previsto ad eccezione di Trieste


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


Diciamo che più che altro è la santa alleanza PD M5S che si prende le città ex M5S e conferma le città PD.
L'unico grande comune che il cdx deve difendere è Trieste, quella potrebbe essere la vera vittoria della sinistra.
Ciò non toglie che questa tornata ci da due importanti indicazioni: 

1) Il M5S non è piu un partito politico, ma semplicemente una costola del PD.
A questo punto, non mi stupirei di un risultato in singola cifra alle prossime elezioni, già alla battaglia per il Quirinale capiremo quanto erano lontani i tempi di Rodotà candidato "di battaglia".
Ormai li dentro Di Maio e Grillo sono totalmente bruciati e l'unico che tiene in piedi la baracca è Conte, ma ora che gli fregano pure il Reddito di Cittadinanza come potranno tenere buoni ancora i propri elettori? 

2) Il Cdx dovrebbe aver capito a questo punto che la ricetta a trazione sovranista NON FUNZIONA.
Si lasci alla Meloni quell'area politica e la Lega si liberi di Salvini ed erediti la tradizione moderata di FI.
A quel punto, un progetto Lega moderata desalvinizzata - FdI "di battaglia" può davvero portare al governo nel 2023.
Altrimenti, la sinistra troverà il modo di cooptare FI offrendo a Berlu il quirinale e nel 2023 Salvini e Meloni più alleati insieme avranno il 45-46% ma staranno all'opposizione che governerà con 2-3 voti più della maggioranza semplice.


----------



## singer (18 Ottobre 2021)

Il centrodestra è finito, defunto. Si è palesato per quel che è sciogliendosi al sole della realtà. Adesso c'è una prateria di voti a disposizione di chi proponga un progetto autenticamente liberale, anticollettivista, antifascista, antisocialista, antistatalista. Per uno stato minimo. 

Un progetto chiaramente utopico, ma solo in considerazione della natura propria degli italiani (popolo fascistissimo fino all'8/9/43, il più comunista d'occidente dal 9/9/43).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Salvini deve fondare un suo partito,punto.


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto a Trieste in vantaggio seppur lieve il sindaco uscente


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Salvini deve fondare un suo partito,punto.


Esatto, per permettere a me e tantissimi altri stufi della sua politica e comunicazione ridicola di votare lega.
In questo momento è pieno di conservatori liberali orfani di berlusconi a cui manca solo un Giorgetti per votare Lega.


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esatto, per permettere a me e tantissimi altri stufi della sua politica e comunicazione ridicola di votare lega.
> In questo momento è pieno di conservatori liberali orfani di berlusconi a cui manca solo un Giorgetti per votare Lega.


Giorgetti sarà il candidato premier del centrodestra alle prossime elezioni politiche, è scritto da tempo, è lui il vero leader della Lega


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

d'alt


fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


d'altronde gli elettori di centrosinistra vanno sempre a votare, quelli di centrodestra hanno sempre da lamentarsi. Non votando si fa solo il gioco del pd


----------



## vota DC (18 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esatto, per permettere a me e tantissimi altri stufi della sua politica e comunicazione ridicola di votare lega.
> In questo momento è pieno di conservatori liberali orfani di berlusconi a cui manca solo un Giorgetti per votare Lega.


Se finiscono dal seguace di Bettino Craxi allo "svedese" Giorgetti non sono molto interessati al liberalismo se non in salsa Agnelli.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


PD e M5S hanno vinto senza avversari in pratica. Il centrodestra, ormai, è disunito e ciascun partito non c'entra più l'uno con l'altro. L'unica che può gongolare un pò è la Meloni, che può tranquillamente continuare a crescere, senza avere di mezzo patate bollenti come quelle di Roma dove Gualtieri, che secondo me è un candidato pessimo, avrà tante difficoltà tra proteste e problemi storici della città. Se ora il sindaco era Michetti, alla prima protesta No Greenpass, ci sarebbero stati i titoloni contro FDI e le accuse di nazifascismo. Almeno la Meloni può dormire sonni tranquilli, in questo caso. Poveri romani comunque...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> PD e M5S hanno vinto senza avversari in pratica. Il centrodestra, ormai, è disunito e ciascun partito non c'entra più l'uno con l'altro. L'unica che può gongolare un pò è la Meloni, che può tranquillamente continuare a crescere, senza avere di mezzo patate bollenti come quelle di Roma dove Gualtieri, che secondo me è un candidato pessimo, avrà tante difficoltà tra proteste e problemi storici della città. Se ora il sindaco era Michetti, alla prima protesta No Greenpass, ci sarebbero stati i titoloni contro FDI e le accuse di nazifascismo. Almeno la Meloni può dormire sonni tranquilli, in questo caso. Poveri romani comunque...


Preciso "PD+M5S" che è ormai un partito satellite del PD (che finaccia!).


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> d'alt
> 
> d'altronde gli elettori di centrosinistra vanno sempre a votare, quelli di centrodestra hanno sempre da lamentarsi. Non votando si fa solo il gioco del pd


Corrono a votare i fascisti per allontanare lo pseudo pericolo fascista


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2021)

Purtroppo il virus ha debilitato molto la destra, gli italiani hanno voglia di restrizioni sanitarie durissime, e la sinistra ha gioco facile nel raccogliere consensi sull'onda della paura. Aggiungiamo un pizzico di fascismo elettorale, ed il successo non è una sorpresa così grande. Con il 40% di affluenza poi è scontato.
La lega purtroppo paga la volontà di fare politica sul terrorismo sanitario che ha il PD. Chi limita la libertà personale in nome di provvedimenti discriminatorio non sanitari viene ritenuto responsabile, chi è scettico viene ritenuto inaccettabile. La stampa ha gioco facile nell'orientare l'elettorato.
I numeri in Parlamento purtroppo non ammettono margini. La lega può solo cercare di limitare la smania di restrizioni del PD e del m5s, con poco successo.

Sono e sarò sempre dalla parte della libertà, a differenza di chi oggi festeggia. Non mollo, con Salvini finché non potrà veramente governare, senza zavorre grillozze, e senza piddini illiberali.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

A Caserta, leggero vantaggio di Marino su Zinzi, con floppone della lista di Forza Italia (a poco più del 2%). In pratica, con un centrodestra ben messo, non ci sarebbe stata partita.


----------



## bmb (18 Ottobre 2021)

Resto convinto che l'italiano medio associ Draghi a una figura di cdx e per questo voti a sx senza capire che Draghi non è un uomo di politica e che finirà per prendersi il Quirinale perché di governare coi voti degli italiani non gli interessa minimamente.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Purtroppo *il virus ha debilitato molto la destra*, gli italiani hanno voglia di restrizioni sanitarie durissime, e la sinistra ha gioco facile nel raccogliere consensi sull'onda della paura. Aggiungiamo un pizzico di fascismo elettorale, ed il successo non è una sorpresa così grande. Con il 40% di affluenza poi è scontato.
> La lega purtroppo paga la volontà di fare politica sul terrorismo sanitario che ha il PD. Chi limita la libertà personale in nome di provvedimenti discriminatorio non sanitari viene ritenuto responsabile, chi è scettico viene ritenuto inaccettabile. La stampa ha gioco facile nell'orientare l'elettorato.
> I numeri in Parlamento purtroppo non ammettono margini. La lega può solo cercare di limitare la smania di restrizioni del PD e del m5s, con poco successo.
> 
> Sono e sarò sempre dalla parte della libertà, a differenza di chi oggi festeggia


Mah, non sono molto d'accordo. Alla fine è una questione di coerenza, non a caso la Meloni è cresciuta, mentre il PD paga il fatto che in molte realtà, si è trovata davanti ad un centrodestra che è inesistente come in Campania, o poco compatto che recluta candidati giusto per. Se fosse come dici tu, sarebbero dovuti crescere PD e M5S, mentre tutti i partiti di centrodestra sarebbero dovuti crollare, invece solo Lega.

E FDI a livello locale e regionale è ancora robetta, pur ottenendo un buon risultato a Roma (Michetti se è andato al ballottaggio è grazie soprattutto al partito della Meloni).


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, non sono molto d'accordo. Alla fine è una questione di coerenza, non a caso la Meloni è cresciuta, mentre il PD paga il fatto che in molte realtà, si è trovata davanti ad un centrodestra che è inesistente come in Campania, o poco compatto che recluta candidati giusto per. Se fosse come dici tu, sarebbero dovuti crescere PD e M5S, mentre tutti i partiti di centrodestra sarebbero dovuti crollare, invece solo Lega.
> 
> E FDI a livello locale e regionale è ancora robetta, pur ottenendo un buon risultato a Roma (Michetti se è andato al ballottaggio è grazie soprattutto al partito della Meloni).


La lega era al 30% fino a che l'intera stampa e classe politica non si è messa a fare una squallida, immonda campagna terroristica contro il governatore fontana fin dall'anno scorso.
Non c'è più nessuna razionalità nell'elettorato. I nostri telegiornali parlano di covid per 25 minuti ad edizione, i toni sono di puro terrore. Vince chi asseconda meglio il terrore di chi non sarà MAI più in grado di condurre una vita normale dopo questi due anni di bombardamento.
Una costituzione nata su concetti libertari che viene stuprata dal green pass, che però raccoglie il favore della stragrande maggioranza degli italiani. Questo è il successo che oggi viene fuori dalle urne. La politica del terrore

Fdi e la Meloni erano e saranno sempre un freno alla destra. È Salvini che ha tirato fuori la destra dalle sabbie mobili del PdL, è Salvini l'uomo che ha portato il 34% degli italiani a votare per cambiare l'Europa. È la Meloni che invece di mettere all'angolo la sinistra se ne sta ad urlare al vento dell'opposizione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esatto, per permettere a me e tantissimi altri stufi della sua politica e comunicazione ridicola di votare lega.
> In questo momento è pieno di conservatori liberali orfani di berlusconi a cui manca solo un Giorgetti per votare Lega.





smallball ha scritto:


> Giorgetti sarà il candidato premier del centrodestra alle prossime elezioni politiche, è scritto da tempo, è lui il vero leader della Lega



Però con un Giorgetti (o con qualsiasi candidato più sobrio di Salvini) la lega tornerebbe sotto al 20%.
Mentre un partito di Salvini non farebbe fatica a superare la soglia di sbarramento.

Ma è una mossa che devono provare a fare e che potrebbe aiutare tutto il centrodestra 8che continua a non essre unito)


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però con un Giorgetti (o con qualsiasi candidato più sobrio di Salvini) la lega tornerebbe sotto al 20%.
> Mentre un partito di Salvini non farebbe fatica a superare la soglia di sbarramento.
> 
> Ma è una mossa che devono provare a fare e che potrebbe aiutare tutto il centrodestra 8che continua a non essre unito)


Ma ancora non hanno deciso la legge elettorale (altra schifezza tutta italiana, il cambiare la legge ad ogni elezioni politiche). Magari, possono candidarsi ognuno per conto suo e poi unirsi dopo. Inutile parlare di candidati premier, è dal 2008 che un segretario del partito non è più premier mettendo gente che nemmeno è passata dalle elezioni.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Anche a Caserta vince il csx, Marino allunga definitivamente su Zinzi. Una strage per la fintopposizione destrorsa proprio...


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non hanno deciso la legge elettorale (altra schifezza tutta italiana, il cambiare la legge ad ogni elezioni politiche). Magari, possono candidarsi ognuno per conto suo e poi unirsi dopo. Inutile parlare di candidati premier, è dal 2008 che un segretario del partito non è più premier mettendo gente che nemmeno è passata dalle elezioni.


Se resta questa legge elettorale col ritorno del bipolarismo e il movimento 5stelle assorbito dal PD sarà duello tra Giorgetti e Gentiloni nel 2023, a meno che il centrosinistra voglia forzare la tornata al 2022 spedendo Draghi al Quirinale


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però con un Giorgetti (o con qualsiasi candidato più sobrio di Salvini) la lega tornerebbe sotto al 20%.
> Mentre un partito di Salvini non farebbe fatica a superare la soglia di sbarramento.
> 
> Ma è una mossa che devono provare a fare e che potrebbe aiutare tutto il centrodestra 8che continua a non essre unito)


Diciamo che non mi stupirei che Salvini + Meloni + Lega moderata possano arrivare anche al 50-55% dei voti.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Premio di consolazione per il cdx: Dipiazza vince su Russo, pecora nera piddina di queste amministrative  .


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Quel disgraziato di Gualtiero ha già iniziato a parlare di più inclusiva per Roma. In effetti, è proprio il primo problema


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Se resta questa legge elettorale col ritorno del bipolarismo e il movimento 5stelle assorbito dal PD sarà duello tra Giorgetti e Gentiloni nel 2023, a meno che il centrosinistra voglia forzare la tornata al 2022 spedendo Draghi al Quirinale


Non resta questa legge per me. Metteranno la soglia di sbarramento al 2% per far entrare IV. Il che, però, può favorire anche Italexit di Paragone.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quel disgraziato di Gualtiero ha già iniziato a parlare di più inclusiva per Roma. In effetti, è proprio il primo problema


Auguri, di cuore...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


Forse è la volta buona che a destra si svegliano e sostituiscono i pagliacci con gente Seria ( con la maiuscola)


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse è la volta buona che a destra si svegliano e sostituiscono i pagliacci con gente Seria ( con la maiuscola)


Ovvero? Sarei curioso di sapere quali nomi proporresti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque per me l'hanno fatto apposta (a destra)  
Ancora non mi capacito delle scelte michetti/bernardo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse è la volta buona che a destra si svegliano e sostituiscono i pagliacci con gente Seria ( con la maiuscola)


La destra è esplosa ai tempi in cui Salvini andava con la felpa e baciava i rosari. Appena si è "imborghesito" ed è diventato europeista è crollato. È un elettorato che cerca proprio quel tipo di leader (parlo di atteggiamento in sé, non mi riferisco alla questione pratica) come il M5S è esploso con Grillo che urlava nelle piazze, poi con il moscio Di Maio sono crollati verso il baratro che tutti sappiamo.


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La destra è esplosa ai tempi in cui Salvini andava con la felpa e baciava i rosari. Appena si è "imborghesito" ed è diventato europeista è crollato. È un elettorato che cerca proprio quel tipo di leader (parlo di atteggiamento in sé, non mi riferisco alla questione pratica) come il M5S è esploso con Grillo che urlava nelle piazze, poi con il moscio Di Maio sono crollati verso il baratro che tutti sappiamo.


È l'elettorato che ora strizzera' l'occhio verso Meloni e Paragone, il cosiddetto voto di protesta


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il virus ha debilitato molto la destra, gli italiani hanno voglia di restrizioni sanitarie durissime, e la sinistra ha gioco facile nel raccogliere consensi sull'onda della paura. Aggiungiamo un pizzico di fascismo elettorale, ed il successo non è una sorpresa così grande. Con il 40% di affluenza poi è scontato.
> La lega purtroppo paga la volontà di fare politica sul terrorismo sanitario che ha il PD. Chi limita la libertà personale in nome di provvedimenti discriminatorio non sanitari viene ritenuto responsabile, chi è scettico viene ritenuto inaccettabile. La stampa ha gioco facile nell'orientare l'elettorato.
> I numeri in Parlamento purtroppo non ammettono margini. La lega può solo cercare di limitare la smania di restrizioni del PD e del m5s, con poco successo.
> 
> Sono e sarò sempre dalla parte della libertà, a differenza di chi oggi festeggia. Non mollo, con Salvini finché non potrà veramente governare, senza zavorre grillozze, e senza piddini illiberali.


dai io sono sempre di destra e non votero mai a sinistra. 
il problema è chi devo votare? alla lega NORD da sardo schifato da loro? o dalla meloni che urla urla e basta?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque per me l'hanno fatto apposta (a destra)
> Ancora non mi capacito delle scelte michetti/*bernardo*


San Bernardo era proprio un piddino mascherato. Che tra l'altro era pure in vantaggio su Sala, poi ha manifestato le sue idee da ultrà del green pass ed ha fatto praticamente risorgere il Pippo Franco lombardo. Bastava che si stava zitto, e vinceva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2021)

Secondo me fate troppe proiezioni con le elezioni politiche, che non sussistono.
Il CDX perde (meritatamente) per l'astensione clamorosa e per candidati impresentabili.

Alle politiche ci sarà uno scenario completamente diverso.

PS. Antifascismo, antirazzismo, antipopulismo e tutte queste scemenze non hanno minimamente influito sul voto.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me fate troppe proiezioni con le elezioni politiche, che non sussistono.
> Il CDX perde (meritatamente) per l'astensione clamorosa e per candidati impresentabili.
> 
> Alle politiche ci sarà uno scenario completamente diverso.
> ...


che le politiche siano un'altra cosa è vero.. però non vedo come la lega possa riprendersi i voti passati all'astensione


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quel disgraziato di Gualtiero ha già iniziato a parlare di più inclusiva per Roma. In effetti, è proprio il primo problema


sono fatti con lo stampino sia a destra che a sinistra, pure il mio neo sindaco ha parlato delle stesse cose


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> dai io sono sempre di destra e non votero mai a sinistra.
> il problema è chi devo votare? alla lega NORD da sardo schifato da loro? o dalla meloni che urla urla e basta?


la lega nord e la lega attuale sono due cose ben distinte. 
Se non voti salvini perchè 10 anni fa nella lega di bossi attaccava il sud potrei capirlo eh, ma insomma ora è tutta un'altra cosa. la meloni non ti va bene perchè urla.. ma che tipo di destra vuoi? se non voti lega o fdi fai solo un favore al pd che dici di odiare


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> che le politiche siano un'altra cosa è vero.. però non vedo come la lega possa riprendersi i voti passati all'astensione


Non li riprenderà più, complici i troppi errori del loro leader (che non è neanche più leader, come ha detto la ex loro deputata che ha abbandonato).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> che le politiche siano un'altra cosa è vero.. però non vedo come la lega possa riprendersi i voti passati all'astensione



Finito il Covid Salvini ritorna nelle piazze 24/24 , la sua forza è sempre stata quella.
La pandemia ha rivoluzionato un po' tutto, anche le "percezioni" della popolazione. Adesso la gente se ne sbatte di immigrati, rom, criminalità, baby gang e queste cose, perché ha altre preoccupazioni (economiche e sanitarie).
Ma questi problemi non sono scomparsi. Finita la pandemia, la gente tornerà a preoccuparsi per le cose di prima.

Salvini con il Covid è un disastro. Un colpo al cerchio e una botte. Giuro che io non ho ancora capito quale sia la linea della Lega per quel che riguarda restrizioni &co. Il caos totale.

Certamente al 40% non ci torna più, occorre sicuramente una riflessione interna.
Per me dovrebbero uscire immediatamente dal governo Draghi e lasciare il fardello del malcontento a PD/M5S, ma è solo il mio punto di vista.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> la lega nord e la lega attuale sono due cose ben distinte.
> Se non voti salvini perchè 10 anni fa nella lega di bossi attaccava il sud potrei capirlo eh, ma insomma ora è tutta un'altra cosa. la meloni non ti va bene perchè urla.. ma che tipo di destra vuoi? se non voti lega o fdi fai solo un favore al pd che dici di odiare


io non odio nessuno, non mi rispecchio in quello che dicono.
si non voto la lega perche sono sempre le stesse persone, cambiano solo l'esponente al pubblico, o perche pensi che salvini decide qualcosa?
dai ha votato il green pass e poi critica il green pass. 
penso che ci meritiamo qualcuno di meglio di certe persone


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> la lega nord e la lega attuale sono due cose ben distinte.
> Se non voti salvini perchè 10 anni fa nella lega di bossi attaccava il sud potrei capirlo eh, ma insomma ora è tutta un'altra cosa. la meloni non ti va bene perchè urla.. *ma che tipo di destra vuoi*? se non voti lega o fdi fai solo un favore al pd che dici di odiare


Una presentabile, magari?
Che proponga soluzioni serie a problemi serie, invece di urlare al popolino due frasi fatte che vuole sentirsi dire?
Berlusconi non era certo un santo, ma a livello di statura politica rispetto a Salvini è Andreotti paragonato con Starace, su


----------



## Franz64 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Mah, da elettore di sinistra convinto di certo non esulto per delle elezioni amministrative a carattere locale in cui la politica nazionale dovrebbe c'entrare poco o nulla. Chiaro che se l'astensionismo è alto vincono quei partiti il cui elettorato è notoriamente "attivo".
Una destra o cdx che dirsi voglia, a trazione Salvini-Meloni non vincerà mai. Troppe balle (salvini), troppe contraddizioni (Meloni che osteggia leggi che lei stessa appoggiò anni fa), troppo populismo e demagogia, troppe posizioni estreme.
Chi si riconosce nell'area moderata di centro-destra dovrebbe auspicare un nuovo soggetto politico che possa sostituire la berlusconista forza italia. Altrimenti sarà sconfitta anche nel 2023


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito il Covid Salvini ritorna nelle piazze 24/24 , la sua forza è sempre stata quella.
> La pandemia ha rivoluzionato un po' tutto, anche le "percezioni" della popolazione. Adesso la gente se ne sbatte di immigrati, rom, criminalità, baby gang e queste cose, perché ha altre preoccupazioni (economiche e sanitarie).
> Ma questi problemi non sono scomparsi. Finita la pandemia, la gente tornerà a preoccuparsi per le cose di prima.
> 
> ...


Non può uscire dal governo come Lega. perchè ci rimarrebbero Giorgetti e i suoi (non lo dico io, lo ha scritto un articolo de Il Primato Nazionale che è una delle testate più vicine alle destra). Al massimo può uscire solo lui e farsi un nuovo partito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io non odio nessuno, non mi rispecchio in quello che dicono.
> si non voto la lega perche sono sempre le stesse persone, cambiano solo l'esponente al pubblico, o perche pensi che salvini decide qualcosa?
> dai ha votato il green pass e poi critica il green pass.
> penso che ci meritiamo qualcuno di meglio di certe persone


In Parlamento m5s e pd hanno la maggioranza. Aggiungici la stampella di forza Italia. Cosa poteva fare Salvini contro il Green pass? Niente.
Per eliminare il Green pass la soluzione era una maggiore forza della destra, con la Meloni a prendersi responsibilità e non lasciare campo libero al PD e 5s a fare scempio della costituzione.
Pd e m5s campano sulla narrazione terroristica del covid, è impossibile fare politica così.
Siamo arrivati al punto di discriminare, ricattare, rovinare la vita a milioni di italiani nella più totale indifferenza. Anzi i pro green pass ritengono doverosa la rovina economica di milioni di italiani, alimentando uno scontro sociale mai visto prima.
Questa è la politica al tempo del covid, e chi dissente è in difficoltà.


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non può uscire dal governo come Lega. perchè ci rimarrebbero Giorgetti e i suoi (non lo dico io, lo ha scritto un articolo de Il Primato Nazionale che è una delle testate più vicine alle destra). Al massimo può uscire solo lui e farsi un nuovo partito.


Una Lega desalvinizzata a guida Giorgetti assorbirebbe in breve tempo Forza Italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una presentabile, magari?
> Che proponga soluzioni serie a problemi serie, invece di urlare al popolino due frasi fatte che vuole sentirsi dire?
> Berlusconi non era certo un santo, ma a livello di statura politica rispetto a Salvini è Andreotti paragonato con Starace, su


Le soluzioni serie quali sarebbero? Il Green pass come ricatto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Parlamento m5s e pd hanno la maggioranza. Aggiungici la stampella di forza Italia. Cosa poteva fare Salvini contro il Green pass? Niente.
> Per eliminare il Green pass la soluzione era una maggiore forza della destra, con la Meloni a prendersi responsibilità e non lasciare campo libero al PD e 5s a fare scempio della costituzione.
> Pd e m5s campano sulla narrazione terroristica del covid, è impossibile fare politica così.
> Siamo arrivati al punto di discriminare, ricattare, rovinare la vita a milioni di italiani nella più totale indifferenza. Anzi i pro green pass ritengono doverosa la rovina economica di milioni di italiani, alimentando uno scontro sociale mai visto prima.
> Questa è la politica al tempo del covid, e chi dissente è in difficoltà.



Concordo.
Tutti contro Salvini,ma nessuno che dica qualcosa contro FI che di fatto è la stampella del governo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Tutti contro Salvini,ma nessuno che dica qualcosa contro FI che di fatto è la stampella del governo.


Si chiede coerenza a Salvini, mentre si prende sul serio uno come Conte che sostiene qualunque cosa pur di governare con chiunque. Ma per favore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si chiede coerenza a Salvini, mentre si prende sul serio uno come Conte che sostiene qualunque cosa pur di governare con chiunque. Ma per favore



Figurati.
Poi ora che hanno fatto il salto a sinistra,sono protetti anche dai giornali/tv.

Prima almeno si dividevano le bastonate con la lega,ora invece bastonate a senso unico


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Parlamento m5s e pd hanno la maggioranza. Aggiungici la stampella di forza Italia. Cosa poteva fare Salvini contro il Green pass? Niente.
> Per eliminare il Green pass la soluzione era una maggiore forza della destra, con la Meloni a prendersi responsibilità e non lasciare campo libero al PD e 5s a fare scempio della costituzione.
> Pd e m5s campano sulla narrazione terroristica del covid, è impossibile fare politica così.
> Siamo arrivati al punto di discriminare, ricattare, rovinare la vita a milioni di italiani nella più totale indifferenza. Anzi i pro green pass ritengono doverosa la rovina economica di milioni di italiani, alimentando uno scontro sociale mai visto prima.
> Questa è la politica al tempo del covid, e chi dissente è in difficoltà.


Ricordiamo però che tutto questo casino deriva da Salvini che ha fatto cadere il governo 2 anni fa. Per me avrebbe fatto molto meglio, allora, a lasciare tutto in mano del M5S senza farci proprio alleanza. Ora, quel governo (il primo di Conte) aveva i suoi difetti, ma non si può dire che era peggio di questo qui su, quantomeno Salvini aveva libertà nel mandare via i migranti. E se veramente era destinato a cadere, poteva gestire anche lì meglio la cosa.

Se si fa il pelo nell'uovo ai grillini, che hanno fatto pena e su questo non ci piove, bisogna farlo anche alla Lega che, come il M5S, ha fatto alleanza con il PD che, qualunque sia la scusante. Entrambi i partiti hanno fatto scelte in contrasto con il proprio elettorato (per non parlare dei voti a favore di Speranza e Lamorgese quando venivano presentate mozioni di sfiducia roba da vomito). Infatti, entrambi sono crollati. 

O la gente è scema e non capisce o ci sono delle colpe veramente effettive di Salvini.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo però che tutto questo casino deriva da Salvini che ha fatto cadere il governo 2 anni fa. Per me avrebbe fatto molto meglio, allora, a lasciare tutto in mano del M5S senza farci proprio alleanza. Ora, quel governo (il primo di Conte) aveva i suoi difetti, ma non si può dire che era peggio di questo qui su, quantomeno Salvini aveva libertà nel mandare via i migranti. E se veramente era destinato a cadere, poteva gestire anche lì meglio la cosa.
> 
> Se si fa il pelo nell'uovo ai grillini, che hanno fatto pena e su questo non ci piove, bisogna farlo anche alla Lega che, come il M5S, ha fatto alleanza con il PD che, qualunque sia la scusante. Entrambi i partiti hanno fatto scelte in contrasto con il proprio elettorato (per non parlare dei voti a favore di Speranza e Lamorgese quando venivano presentate mozioni di sfiducia roba da vomito). Infatti, entrambi sono crollati.
> 
> O la gente è scema e non capisce o ci sono delle colpe veramente effettive di Salvini.


Liberare l'Italia dai grillini come stava per fare Salvini sarebbe stato il più grande favore che qualunque politico avrebbe mai fatto al paese. È il PD che ha mantenuto il m5s al governo, non la lega.
Salvini ha fatto un solo unico, gigantesco, errore: l'alleanza del 2018 con quel manipolo di beoti interessati unicamente a farsi pubblicità.

La lega è calata col virus, con fontana trattato per mesi come un criminale dalla stampa che non vedeva l'ora di un po' di fango. Fino a febbraio 2020 la lega era al 30%


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Salvini deve fondare un suo partito,punto.


O lasciar perdere la politica, ha avuto le sue occasioni e si é dimostrato allo stesso livello di Grillo e letta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> la lega nord e la lega attuale sono due cose ben distinte.
> Se non voti salvini perchè 10 anni fa nella lega di bossi attaccava il sud potrei capirlo eh, ma insomma ora è tutta un'altra cosa. la meloni non ti va bene perchè urla.. ma che tipo di destra vuoi? se non voti lega o fdi fai solo un favore al pd che dici di odiare


La destra non è soltanto la destra becera di salvini e la meloni, ci sarebbe pure la destra liberale , che in italia praticamente non esiste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2021)

I grillini comunque sono virtualmente scomparsi, questa è una gran bella notizia che mi fa tirare un enorme sospiro di sollievo da italiano.
I grillini primo partito in parlamento sono la più grande sciagura dopo il Covid.
Conte leader ha contribuito ad affondare ulteriormente la barca, e non posso che goderne dopo le battaglie in piena pandemia in cui ho sudato per dimostrare quanto questo falso ipocrita fosse solo un fenomeno mediatico... tipo meme di Internet.

Diventeranno un partitino assorbito dal PD, da 3-4%. In attesa che Fedez raccolga il testimone.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


Politicamente parlando la destra fa ridere i polli. Fortuna c'è Draghi che spero si metta presto in proprio


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Conte, ora che è solo un megafono acchiappa consensi sta mostrando tutti i suoi limiti, confermando di essere l'improvvisato alla politica che era due anni fa. Attenzione a Di Battista (che a parlare nelle piazze sa il fatto suo) però, è vero li ha lasciati i grillini, ma ancora oggi si mette a elogiare l'operato del parrucchino durante la pandemia. Roba da matti!


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Che tristezza, PD e 5s hanno proprio giocato sporco a sto giro.

Senza contare la poca intelligenza degli estremisti di destra a darsi la zappa sui piedi in questo modo. Fossi nella Meloni approfitterei per staccarmi totalmente da questa gentaglia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


ma per forza, han fatto una campagna elettorale basata a sparare stupidate contro lockdown e vaccini.....
io l'avevo detto che perdevano tutto.

adesso vai di ius soli e robe così. gli abbiamo spianato davvero il tappeto rosso.

e pensiamo al green pass. dei geni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Parlamento m5s e pd hanno la maggioranza. Aggiungici la stampella di forza Italia. Cosa poteva fare Salvini contro il Green pass? Niente.
> Per eliminare il Green pass la soluzione era una maggiore forza della destra, con la Meloni a prendersi responsibilità e non lasciare campo libero al PD e 5s a fare scempio della costituzione.
> Pd e m5s campano sulla narrazione terroristica del covid, è impossibile fare politica così.
> Siamo arrivati al punto di discriminare, ricattare, rovinare la vita a milioni di italiani nella più totale indifferenza. Anzi i pro green pass ritengono doverosa la rovina economica di milioni di italiani, alimentando uno scontro sociale mai visto prima.
> Questa è la politica al tempo del covid, e chi dissente è in difficoltà.



Salvini se fosse un leader politico serio, avesse ideali e si opponesse al green pass poteva votare contro e una volta approvato comunque il decreto sostegno reale alle manifestazioni, se non proprio indire una grande manifestazione. Perché non è a Trieste a supportare i lavoratori?

Deve farsi l'ennesima foto col panino al prosciutto?

Stessa cosa per la Meloni.

Un'opposizione vera si vede anche nelle piazze


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ovvero? Sarei curioso di sapere quali nomi proporresti


In che senso? Intendi qualcuno più adatto al ruolo di Salvini?

Boh, che ne so. Ti rispondo con un' altra domanda se posso.

La destra italiana non ha nessun esponente migliore di Salvini fra le proprie fila ?!

Capisco siamo in un' epoca dove gli influencer condizionano le menti, e quindi ad un partito faccia più gioco facile un acchiappavoti ( pure se dice cose inesatte, ma la gente abbocca) , ma un po' di serietà almeno in chi vorrebbe governare, la pretendo.

Pure Berlusconi raccontava supercazzole, ma era tutt' altra competenza.
Sapeva senza dubbio di che parlava finchè la demenza non è arrivata.
Che poi abbia usato lo Stato ad personam, chiaro.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da mesi, alla fine il *centrosinistra si prende molti comuni *in queste *amministrative del 2021*. Da *Milano *(confermato Sala) e *Torino *(Lo Russo), fino a *Roma *(l'ex ministro dell'economia *Roberto Gualtieri* che al ballottaggio, complice l'appoggio dell'altro candidato Calenda, ha travolto Enrico Michetti del centrodestra) e *Napoli *(l'ex ministro dell'università e della ricerca Gaetano Manfredi appoggiato anche dal M5S che ormai si è "ridotto" a fare da stampella alle coalizioni di centrosinistra a livello locale in molte città).
> 
> Unica incertezza, al momento, tra le grandi città, è Trieste dove gli exit poll danno un testa a testa tra il sindaco uscente Dipiazza (cdx) e Russo (csx).


Caporetto della Destra dovuta in primis alla palese impresentabilità dei suoi leader (Salvini e Meloni sono ormai finiti), alle non idee e alla scellerata ambiguità sui vaccini. Avevano in mano il paese e nel giro di un paio di anni hanno mandato in fumo tutto senza neanche mai comandare di fatto, complimenti. 
Spero in Draghi, unico uomo di destra rimasto (destra moderata s'intende, area Berlusca-Renzi)


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che più che altro è la santa alleanza PD M5S che si prende le città ex M5S e conferma le città PD.
> L'unico grande comune che il cdx deve difendere è Trieste, quella potrebbe essere la vera vittoria della sinistra.
> Ciò non toglie che questa tornata ci da due importanti indicazioni:
> 
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo su entrambi i punti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Caporetto della Destra dovuta in primis alla palese impresentabilità dei suoi leader (Salvini e Meloni sono ormai finiti), alle non idee e alla scellerata ambiguità sui vaccini. Avevano in mano il paese e nel giro di un paio di anni hanno mandato in fumo tutto senza neanche mai comandare di fatto, complimenti.
> Spero in Draghi, unico uomo di destra rimasto (destra moderata s'intende, area Berlusca-Renzi)



Praticamente la Meloni dal 4% è salita oltre il 20%,ed è finita ?  
Se mai si dovesse tornare a votare ,fdi sarebbe il primo partito,altro che finita.

Finiti sono i 5stalle.
Così come sono finiti in Forza Italia,dove ancora devono decidere cosa vogliano fare da grandi (una volta morto il capo-partito).
Si fonderanno con Renzi ? Con Calenda ?
Pechè ora come ora,sono un partito morto.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che l'italiano medio associ Draghi a una figura di cdx e per questo voti a sx senza capire che Draghi non è un uomo di politica e che finirà per prendersi il Quirinale perché di governare coi voti degli italiani non gli interessa minimamente.


Draghi è di Cdx infatti, probabile finisca al quirinale, anche se io spero ci finisca il Berlusca per vedere tanti fegati esplodere.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito il Covid Salvini ritorna nelle piazze 24/24 , la sua forza è sempre stata quella.
> La pandemia ha rivoluzionato un po' tutto, anche le "percezioni" della popolazione. Adesso la gente se ne sbatte di immigrati, rom, criminalità, baby gang e queste cose, perché ha altre preoccupazioni (economiche e sanitarie).
> Ma questi problemi non sono scomparsi. Finita la pandemia, la gente tornerà a preoccuparsi per le cose di prima.
> 
> ...


hai detto bene.. la forza di salvini è fare i comizi, stare tra la gente ed ecco perchè la pandemia continuerà ad hoc. Idem per il resto, si parla solo di covid e mai di immigrazione


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> hai detto bene.. la forza di salvini è fare i comizi, stare tra la gente ed ecco perchè la pandemia continuerà ad hoc. Idem per il resto, si parla solo di covid e mai di immigrazione


Il problema è che per governare un paese non serve essere bravi nei comizi, o almeno non è la principale qualità che uno deve avere

Ed è assurdo che ormai sia considerato totalmente accettabile.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> La destra non è soltanto la destra becera di salvini e la meloni, ci sarebbe pure la destra liberale , che in italia praticamente non esiste.


Il problema della destra (di cui mi sento di far parte) è sempre quello di aver bisogno di un Leader per emergere e coalizzare il voto. La destra italiana è sempre stata troppo personalista, mentre il Pd, seppur con le sue correnti, è sempre rimasto il pd (prima delle persone). Ora io, seppur di destra, come posso votare gente come Salvini e la Meloni? sono impresentabili, mi turo il naso e voto qualcos'altro più a sinistra. Un Giorgetti ad esempio sarebbe perfetto


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In che senso? Intendi qualcuno più adatto al ruolo di Salvini?
> 
> Boh, che ne so. Ti rispondo con un' altra domanda se posso.
> 
> ...


Premettendo che il vero leader della Lega è l'attuale ministro dello sviluppo economico intendevo chiederti se avevi dei nomi da proporre anzi dei cognomi....credo possano comunque stimolare la discussione e magari riportare la gente a votare...in Italia in politica siamo quasi tutti tifosi bravi a distruggere..magari una proposta con dei cognomi sarebbe gradita...se nelle urne scrivi odio Salvini odio Meloni il voto è nullo


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Praticamente la Meloni dal 4% è salita oltre il 20%,ed è finita ?
> Se mai si dovesse tornare a votare ,fdi sarebbe il primo partito,altro che finita.
> 
> Finiti sono i 5stalle.
> ...


Ma sai, anche Marie Le Pen è arrivata ad avere percentuali più alte ma non è mai contata una cippa. Da solo con il 20% ci fai poco col nostro sistema


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Premettendo che il vero leader della Lega è l'attuale ministro dello sviluppo economico intendevo chiederti se avevi dei nomi da proporre anzi dei cognomi....credo possano comunque stimolare la discussione e magari riportare la gente a votare...in Italia in politica siamo quasi tutti tifosi bravi a distruggere..magari una proposta con dei cognomi sarebbe gradita...se nelle urne scrivi odio Salvini odio Meloni il voto è nullo


Io sono un "votante medio", non so nulla delle retrovie della politica.
Sto a quello che vedo, non ho nomi e non sta a me proporli o trovarli.

E da quello che vedo ( ma piano piano si stanno svegliando tutti), certi personaggi che propone la destra mi fa pensare "ma non hanno qualcuno di competente?"

Tu giustamente scrivi che per te il vero leader della Lega è Giorgetti, bene, allora se vogliono i voti della gente con un QI superiore a 1 mettano lui a spiegare le sue idee e cosa vuole fare.
Magari li convince.
Non devono trattare noi cittadini come dei ******* da abbindolare, non siamo nel 1930 dove erano tutti analfabeti.

Io e molti altri che non amano questa destra, apprezziamo chi dimostra quantomeno di padroneggiare gli argomenti di cui dice di avere soluzione il politico di turno.

Inutile che vieni a dirmi, tanto per fare un esempio, che vuoi risolvere la crisi economica ( argomento a caso) di uno dei paesi più produttivi al mondo ( non so per quanto ancora) quando non sapresti nemmeno amministrare un bar.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Il PD ha vinto perfino a Littoria. Ripeto, il PD ha vinto perfino a Littoria. Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2021)

Non c'entra nulla, ma dalla Palombelli ci sono contemporaneamente Mughini e Rampini.
Sono uguali, paradosso spazio temporale


----------



## vota DC (18 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito il Covid Salvini ritorna nelle piazze 24/24 , la sua forza è sempre stata quella.
> La pandemia ha rivoluzionato un po' tutto, anche le "percezioni" della popolazione. Adesso la gente se ne sbatte di immigrati, rom, criminalità, baby gang e queste cose, perché ha altre preoccupazioni (economiche e sanitarie).
> Ma questi problemi non sono scomparsi. Finita la pandemia, la gente tornerà a preoccuparsi per le cose di prima.
> 
> ...


"Finito il covid" 
La crisi economica del 2008 negli Usa già nel 2009 era risolta...in Italia è andata avanti fino al 2018.
A settembre c'erano 3000 morti al giorno negli Usa e ovviamente i tg non lo dicevano ma sono dati facilmente reperibili pure su Google. I mediocri senza talento e senza carisma che ci ritroviamo faranno di tutto per allungare la crisi all'infinito...in passato si usavano i vari terremoti (tipo Molise vinto da Berlusconi due volte per piagnisteo sul terremoto), questa però è una crisi che può essere mantenuta e non qualcosa che capita ogni tanto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2021)

*Sondaggio di La7: nonostante la debacle alle amministrative, il centrodestra cresce leggermente nei sondaggi per le intenzioni di voto alle elezioni politiche, e sale vicino al 50%.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ci vuole un fegato non indifferente nel votare Gualtieri, farà rimpiangere la Raggi ed ho detto tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PD ha vinto perfino a Littoria. Ripeto, il PD ha vinto perfino a Littoria. Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


Ma come è possibile?!


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio di La7: nonostante la debacle alle amministrative, il centrodestra cresce leggermente nei sondaggi per le intenzioni di voto alle elezioni politiche, e sale vicino al 50%.*


Magari il risultato trionfale delle amministrative convincera' Letta a forzare le elezioni mandando Draghi al Quirinale


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PD ha vinto perfino a Littoria. Ripeto, il PD ha vinto perfino a Littoria. Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


Si sono "convertiti" da anni, è sindaco dal 2016. Tra l'altro al ballottaggio, ci sarà stato il solito tutti contro uno, perchè il centrodestra al primo turno aveva stravinto (una roba tipo 48% vs 35%).


----------

